# Sean Conway - Fastest crossing of Europe by bike record attempt



## Glow worm (17 Apr 2018)

Apologies if there is already a thread on this somewhere. I couldn't find it if there is, so please merge if it's already there.

Sean set off a day or so ago, aiming to ride from the coast of Portugal to Ufa (where?) in Russia in 25 days or less. You can follow his progress via the live tracker here.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Apr 2018)

Kristof Allgaert or James Haydn would thrash that record I would imagine. both TCR winners.

But you have to be in it to win it.

I will follow sean and wish him well.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Apr 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Kristof Allgaert or James Haydn would thrash that record I would imagine. both TCR winners.
> 
> But you have to be in it to win it.
> 
> I will follow sean and wish him well.



I reckon he would thrash me and I wish him well - especially through russia


----------



## viniga (14 May 2018)

Looks like he did it!


----------

